# HELP!!! Disaster!!!



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

So i discovered that my 55 gal was bowing A LOT cuz i got it used with no center brace and i didn't know i needed one! so i just drained it and i have all my fish in two rubbermaid containers. I put HOB filters and heaters in both of them. My question is, how long can i leave them in there cuz i'm gonna have to go buy a new tank and it is gonna take me a while to buy it and set it up!!???


----------



## xenergyx (Feb 4, 2008)

you should be able to leave them in there indefinitely provided you treat it like a normal tank and the containers are big enough...

as long as you do normal water changes and everything I would think you could raise fish in rubbermaids for their whole lives though I think it would be boring for them and for you since you could only see them from above...

bottom line, save your money as you can and get the new tank when you can afford it.

it shouldn't take long to set up once you have the new tank its not like you will have to cycle it or anything as long as you keep the filters going with the fish in the rubbermaids...


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i have the money to get it now. i will be going to pick it up tonight when my dad gets off work. Need his truck. I have been thinking about switching out the sand in my tank. Now might be a good time to do it but that would add more time. gotta wash the sand though


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Get sand, wash it and then set it up.

Maybe get some Lace Rock and or Texas holey rock and you'll be set.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I've kept fish in rubbermaids for up to two weeks w/o any noticable issues. I usually do extra water changes though. Anyway, adding sand now would probably be a good idea. How long it takes to wash will depend on the type of course. I've washed 50lbs. of pfs in less than 10 mins...


----------



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

I had my fish in a rubbermaid for over a month and they even reproduced when they were in it! They should be A.O.K. .
-Ari


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

everything worked out fine. i got the black sand in and the new tank all set up with my fish in it by about midnight the same day. all the my fish were fine. the only bad thing was that one of my red zebras was holding and in all the drama she spit her eggs and they were not even close to being ready


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

In my experience red zebras tend to breed a ton anyway, so I'm sure you'll have another holding female in no time :wink:


----------



## CrazyPaul (Apr 19, 2008)

rubbermaid is amazing huh


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wish I'd seen this earlier but I'm glad you got the problem remedied.

What I would have suggested is to get a piece of glass 3mm thick and make a center brace with silicone. Actually, if you still have the braceless tank, you could still do it and have another tank :wink:

Regards,
D


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I believe you can buy a new entire top with centre brace if you know the brand of tank. You can just order it from the manufacturer. If you haven't gotten rid of the tank you can order one and be ready for that ever coming "second tank"


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah, i may do that in the future. i still have the old tank. just don't have anywhere to put it right now


----------

